# What do you ride in?



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a Martin Ironhorse. I love it. I barrel race and needed something that sits me down and also comfortable for trail rides. It also has drop rigging and a 8" gullet and fits all my horses awesome. Can't say there is anything I hate about it 

Just saw this is for endurance riding, so I apologize since this isn't the type of saddle you were thinking about!!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Its not problem, I used to barrel race too. Every barrel saddle that I used, my feet always got behind me, and I never did find one that worked well for me.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I ride both my mares in a specialized eurolight. I LOVE it because it feels like an English saddle, but it is also comfortable for distance. I think it's "pretty": simple little black saddle. No tooling or fenders or anything excessive. On the upside, with some work and screwing around, it can fit anything.

The downside is that it takes work and screwing around to adjust the fit, and riding two horses in one specialized = difficult!


----------



## pineapplepastures (Nov 12, 2013)

I just bought a hand-me-down Billy Cook saddle from my BO, and I love it! Big, beautiful and soooo western looking! It even has a fancy knife pocket.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I ride in a Bob Marshall Sport Saddle. I LOVE it, it has COUNTLESS miles on it. I bought it used about 15 years ago, and it was very used then! 

I have ridden every kind of horse with it, and the only fit issue is it has kind of low wither clearance. You can get them "peaked" for higher withers, but mine is not.
I use either a Skito pad, or an Equipedic. I prefer the Skito, and HATE the Equipedic.

The only other thing I don't like is that I cannot remount on the trail from the ground. Truth is, I cannot remount from the ground with a treed saddle either,(anymore....), but that's my story, and I'm stickin' to it!!

I just recently had the stirrup leathers replaced, as I had the old Sportack (see, they have been out of business HOW long??) biothane ones with the cam locks, and they had gotten worn, and were not gripping. Had my Mennonite guy make me some out of leather with nylon backing and regular buckles. Boy do they feel secure!!

I am NOT a lightweight rider, and never had any back problems on horses. I finished a 75 with it, but never did a 100.

Nancy


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

^^

Greentree, I've considered getting a treeless saddle as a backup for my Arabian. I've ridden in a Bob Marshall briefly (and quite liked it!), but I was told by a friend that I was "too light" to ride treeless. :shock: In endurance terms, I'm a "featherweight," I suppose. 130 pounds. My friend said the saddle wouldn't "stay put correctly." 


PS: Just bought a Skito pad. I love that thing.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I have only heard negatives against heavier riders and treeless, not lightweights!! 

I have never weighed 130, so I have no paradigm, LOL!!! I wear a size 2 when I weigh 145!! That is NOT now, however....

Nancy


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Brighteyes said:


> I was told by a friend that I was "too light" to ride treeless. :shock: In endurance terms, I'm a "featherweight," I suppose. 130 pounds. My friend said the saddle wouldn't "stay put correctly."


:rofl:

Like all things, it depends on your horse and you.

I rode the last 18 miles of the Vermont 100 without a girth or breastcollar on my treeless saddle (a Torsion with a skito pad) and "stayed put" just fine. [I am a featherweight if riding in the treeless.] It also stays put just fine when I use all the normal equipment, and that includes mounting from the ground if necessary.

DH (who is a lightweight) used a treeless (a Bob Marshall) on Sultan and George for several years. George did fine with it, but Sultan developed back issues, which led to girthiness and lameness regardless of pads, etc. Now Sultan is going in a treed Rubicon (from the Arabian Saddle company) and doing great - he moves out much better and we haven't had any more issues.

Dream goes in a Free'N'Easy. It weighs a ton, but it fits her perfectly so I have no desire to look for something else (and I only say really bad things about it at the last hold of a 100, when its time to retack :wink.

George has recently acquired a Rubicon of his own, as Dean really likes the one Sultan has. Gamer is going in the Torsion, as I expect her back to change as she comes into work (and she is currently shaped like an oil drum, needing an extra-extra-wide tree.. so I hope that changes in time!).


----------



## Ashkat128 (Nov 4, 2013)

I ride in a Jill Thomas Thorowgood Endurance. Unsure of the model... Why I chose the saddle? I liked that it was synthetic for care reasons, that it was english and super light. Gel panels so reflocking isn't a worry (so nice!) Memory foam for the riders seat. Changeable gullet system. "fish" inserts to adjust fit as the horses condition changes. Extra tie rings, gullet straps.

I have many miles in it and am glad I chose it. Couple of downfalls- it does slip, you need a grip pad. And I don't like that memory foam seat. It's too grippy I have to use a seat cover when I use it. After some years now it's starting to look really worn. All in all easy concessions for me to make.

During the pre-check of the first Competitive trail ride in the saddle the vet told me my horse had quite a sore back that day. He maybe did something in the trailer? I have no idea. I decided to continue and pull out if I needed to, tacked up and set out slow. Over the next few checks and the final vetting the vet was very surprised- saying wow his back had improved immensely and the soreness had left. He seamed surprised lol. Sold me on that saddle right there!


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Brighteyes, do you have an older model euro light? I'm looking at getting a eurolight, don't know if I should buy new or go used though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks PhantomHorse! 


Faustinblack, it's pretty new. Bought new a year ago. Warning: never, ever deal directly with Specialized. Their customer service sucks. Find a rep in your area and go through them.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I've heard horror stories. I've been dealing with a rep. He's letting me ride in a trail master cause that's all he has. He told me that the euro light saddle is only good for riders that ride in two point the whole time. That true?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

^^

So so. I do a lot of two point -- I jump in my specialized in addition to its primary function as an endurance saddle -- but I also post. I still ride like a hunter/jumper, so "light seat" is my life. I don't do a lot of sitting trot, if that's what he's referring to. It IS more comfortable to sit trot in a trailmaster.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Faustinblack said:


> He told me that the euro light saddle is only good for riders that ride in two point the whole time. That true?


Why would it only be good for two point? 

[I am trying to imagine what would make someone say that and am only coming up with silly cartoon-like images of tacks on the seat or something as a reason.]


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I've got no clue. The seat in the trail master isn't very comfortable to sit trot either, but I post so it doesn't matter to me. I was just curious to see what y'all thought. I'm going with the eurolight cause you can change out the seat, it's smaller and I hate fenders.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I am just now trying to get into endurance and I am still riding in my favorite western saddle. It is a Saddle King of Texas (Ozark Leather Co.) I found in a flea market some years back for a steal. I believe its 20 or so years old and it is the best saddle I have ever had or ridden in. I will probably use it in my first endurance ride since a new one isn't in the budget at the moment. I was considering riding in my English saddle but it doesn't fit my horse very well so I don't want to train in it or use it. 

However, I had a dream last night I bought a specialized endurance saddle and was very disappointed when I woke up lol.


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

I ride in a Bob Marshall treeless saddle and I love it!


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Pretty pretty horse 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Leynaproof!!! I was just missing you yesterday...and here you are!!

Where did you get that sheepskin cover?

Nancy


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

greentree said:


> Leynaproof!!! I was just missing you yesterday...and here you are!!
> 
> Where did you get that sheepskin cover?
> 
> Nancy


So sorry!  I have been so busy and yesterday I thought to myself, " Hey! I need to share Dare's 1st completion with everyone. Haha!

I have had it for about 8 years and I think I got it from the BM website. It used to cover all the way down but after 8 years it is finally getting a little worn out. :wink:


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

I have 2 Marciante endurance saddles, plus a Black Forest Town and Country treeless. 

One of the Marciantes is a traditional endurance saddle that my folks had Frank make for me over 20 years ago (for my previous horse). Love that saddle. Picked up my newest one used on eBay earlier this year. More of a dressage style (had never seen another Marciante like it and date it to a little older than my other saddle, based on the serial number) but OMG is it a super comfy and secure saddle for hours on the trail! Those saddles were built to last, for sure!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I ride in a GenII tucker endurance saddle. I love it. I have had it for five yrs and I ride daily and out on the trails most weekends, and camping for long rides once a month. It is not too heavy and the comfort of the seat is amazing. I do ride a TWH and it works great for their higher withers.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

I have a SS Eurolight as well. The newer models have a more comfy seat than the old ones. I post all the time on mine. You can move the leathers-stirrup to suit your anatomy. I use English narrow leathers. I have two sets of pads/shims to fit two very different horses.

I also use a lot an AP Sylvan (arabian saddle company) that I just love, my favorite.

I use a treeless Barefoot in training rides, but not on long ones. My horses both love that saddle, but it bothers my hips after a while. (wide twist)


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

I forgot to mention what I like about my saddles (which I guess was the point of the thread, huh? ;-) ).

Both my Marciantes have adjustable rigging, free hanging stirrups (western fenders on one, nylon "leathers" on the other) to allow for freedom of movement on trail, provide for a very balanced (padded) seat, are lightweight and made extremely well. I wish they were still making them... 

I like my treeless for comfort for both myself and my horse and the close contact it provides.


----------



## LilWillie (May 3, 2013)

I have a Bob Marshall, an Ortho- Flex Express Lite, and a really old Billy Cook.

I like that the Ortho-Flex and the Bob Marshall are both very lightweight. I also like the fact that I can use them both on different horses with different builds. They both seem to keep their re-sale value, which is also a plus.

I love my Billy Cook, but I wish it wasn't quite so heavy. I do feel that it provides a little more security, but that could be because it's a Western style saddle and my other 2 are endurance saddles.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

custom built Wade.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

and a charro saddle I built on a custom made wade tree I designed and had built for me.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I love wades. Only western saddle I do like
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Anrew--Those are some BA looking saddles. I'm a little jelly :<


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

I ride in a Abetta Trail saddle, it is a older Navajo pattern and is really cool looking. (In my opinion)  I use a sheepskin seat cover with it and I just bought some endurance stirrups. The combination it soooooo comfy for the 30 tough miles a day that I usually average. My horse likes it to because it is so light weight.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

My primary focus is barrel racing, and I don't have endless money for saddles, so I ride all the time in my barrel racing saddle. It's quite comfy, though. Its a Smith Brothers by Circle Y. 

(It looks rather small on my beefcake of a barrel horse, but it is a 15". I like lots of room.)

I like that it is lightweight and has a deep seat. And it pretty much fits most horses I put it on.

I like for barrels that it keeps my feet slightly forward .... but I don't like that when I use it for regular riding or western pleasure that it keeps my feet slightly forward (more difficult to achieve that heel-hip-ear posture for showing events), but I only show locally so it's not a big deal. 











Next year (right around the corner!) I'm going to get me a Lisa Lockhart Flex Tree (wide). I feel like it will free up Red's shoulders a bit more ^^^ (I do have my saddle a bit too far forward in the picture above).


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow. I've been out of the barrel racing game so long now I don't even recognize that name. Lisa Lockhart. You've got a gorgeous horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bedhead (Aug 4, 2013)

Barnsby Cutback for meeeeeeee

It's new to me and I'm still adjusting to it, but it's a sweet little saddle.


This is not _my_ saddle pictured, but the same model as my saddle. (Click)


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

ParaIndy said:


> I ride in a Abetta Trail saddle, it is a older Navajo pattern and is really cool looking. (In my opinion)  I use a sheepskin seat cover with it and I just bought some endurance stirrups. The combination it soooooo comfy for the 30 tough miles a day that I usually average. My horse likes it to because it is so light weight.


Just a caution - it sounds like you're over riding. An endurance horse should be conditioned at 20-30 miles a week total.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

